# Thoughts On This Casting Video ?



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

*I'm no expert . . . Does the rod seem a little bit "soft" for this caster ?

Thanks !*


----------



## Fishin'Beast (Jul 30, 2013)

Looks to me like a 3-5 or 6 also looked like great form.


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

Fishin'Beast said:


> looked like great form.


Agreed . . . I would love to cast like that !


----------



## Reelturner (Dec 24, 2003)

Dang ez2cdave.....I been just lurking tonight. Looking over some threads. Came across this one. Looks to be badass. Wish I was throwing like that or it looks like he is throwing some sort of pendulum??? I likes the look of it. I'd say so do you!

RT


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

Reelturner said:


> Dang ez2cdave.....I been just lurking tonight. Looking over some threads. Came across this one. Looks to be badass. Wish I was throwing like that or it looks like he is throwing some sort of pendulum??? I likes the look of it. I'd say so do you!
> 
> RT


Definitely . . . I'm pretty sure that is the "high-swing" Pendulum cast.


----------



## spinyeel (Jun 17, 2007)

Loaded up the rod nicely and a nice smooth swing. Well done old boy!


----------



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

Conoflex rods might be soft for "8 & bait", but they're a highly coveted rod for slinging 4 oz or less a really long ways. They're well known in that zone of the East Coast around Jacksonville, FL where you stop seeing baitcasters, and stop seeing the real hardcore pompano fishermen. Not too many in the US, but I've never met anyone who had one who didn't love it.


----------



## bill bajaj (Sep 15, 2014)

Thanks for the encouragement and yes this a soft rod but make no mistake it can cast good distances this is the conoflex easy cast. This rod is made mostly out of s-glass material with carbon reinforced here and there,although soft tipped it still has decent power down below to cast.A very big thanks for putting up my video(im no expert please !)Still its very encouraging.Im new here(just joined)Cheers
Bill


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

Bill,

Welcome to the Forum !

How much weight were you casting in that video and what kind of distance were you getting ?

Dave


----------



## bill bajaj (Sep 15, 2014)

ez2cdave said:


> Bill,
> 
> Welcome to the Forum !
> 
> ...


Hello Dave thanks for the welcome buddy,I was casting with 4oz(this rod's optimum s 5oz but i prefer 4oz) and Dave i cast purely for fun and as i cast over water everytime so i dont know my distances.But this much i'll tell you everytime i cast this rod it creates quite a dent in my reel ! Just to add about this wonderful overlooked rod ! This rod although soft is unique as its made mostly of s-glass(very different feel from a carbon rod) and its so slim n light its a joy to cast,you can really get into this rod(if you know what i mean)only with this rod you have cast slower and gracefully and this rod will teach anyone who casts it to slow down which im always trying to do ! Theres a german guy who went to the uk and bought two and featured it strongly in the net its a very lengthy review i might add and he featured me n some of my videos of this rod from my you tube channel.You can read it all there buddy.Cheers
Bill


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

Nice form!


----------



## bill bajaj (Sep 15, 2014)

Tommy said:


> Nice form!


Hello Tommy,Its an honour and a pleasure to get a compliment from you ! This is hugely encouraging and coming from you this will go a long way for me and this will keep me going on and on and ON ! Thanks a lot buddy
Bill


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

bill bajaj said:


> I was casting with 4oz(this rod's optimum s 5oz but i prefer 4oz) and Dave i cast purely for fun and as i cast over water everytime so i dont know my distances.But this much i'll tell you everytime i cast this rod it creates quite a dent in my reel !


Bill,

Just a few more questions, if you don't mind . . .

What type of line were you using and lb-test ?

What reel were you using and what is it's capacity with the line you were using ?

What percent of the spool do you estimate was left, on average, after your casts ?

Last question, were you "maxing out" or just striving for smoothness ?

Thanks, in advance !


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

yeah he sure did load that baby up ... schweet


----------



## bill bajaj (Sep 15, 2014)

ez2cdave said:


> Bill,
> 
> Just a few more questions, if you don't mind . . .
> 
> ...


Hello Dave,

Akios Tourno 555 mm3 for 0.35mm line(15lb) original specs say its 225metres but i dont buy it.As i always slightly underfill my reels i would say the capacity should be abt slightly under 200metres.Dave when i cast i usually thumb spool early to avoid birdies and loose coils as i prefer to focus on casting rather than how far i can go.My mag setting is normally set to maximum.And the last question i really like coz you really hit the nail on the head ! I actually really strive for smoothness ! I work very hard on style and technique and frankly when i am in front of the camera for my you tube rec. I just want to cast stylishly (hoping to look good) and have the right technique.
Dave this rod is hardly for mega distances conoflex actually designed this rod for guys past their casting years and really this rod is for people who want to bend their rod easily ! Anybody can bend this rod only your timing have to be spot on go in too early and it wont work thats why i say this rod will help you to slow down ! which is very important in pendy casting.The conoflex easy cast is a classic example on how to "let the rod do the work !"
Heres a recent video i just did with easy cast with the Daiwa 7ht mag
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M6hHr3RIm7U
Cheers Dave
And thanks surfchunker for the wonderful encouragement


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

bill bajaj said:


> And the last question i really like coz you really hit the nail on the head ! I actually really strive for smoothness ! I work very hard on style and technique and frankly when i am in front of the camera for my you tube rec. I just want to cast stylishly (hoping to look good) and have the right technique.


Thanks for the info, Bill !

I've been looking at the rest of your YouTube video's . . . Here is the Link, so everyone can find them easily !

*http://www.youtube.com/user/fishybill54/videos*

Dave


----------

